# RDA - any experience?



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, not ventured into this section before (sadly no longer in a position to have my own horses)

I'm thinking of volunteering at a RDA which is within reasonable distance of me - I really miss being around horses, looking after them etc so hoping it'll provide some contact for me as well as gaining experience helping with special needs children / adults

Does anyone do it?

Can you give me an idea of what to expect?


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't do it but there's one local to me. From what i've heard it is great fun and you still get the horsey contact you want - plus you're helping disabled children ride


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds good  I'll give it a bash and see how it goes!


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Sounds good  I'll give it a bash and see how it goes!


I look forward to updates


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahhhh - might be a while

There was an ad in the local paper that they're looking for more people - they're doing training days 1st & 2nd week in September

I've just downloaded & filled in the application form so will get that posted away on Monday 

Will let you know how it goes when I start (if they decide they want me, of course!)


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I've done RDA in the past. I done work experience for a riding school that done RDA every single day during the week, then volunteered there during summer too. It was very rewarding... Because i technically worked for the yard i done the horse side of it, the people who looked after the disabled people helped them on the horse whilst i led them around. But that's basically what you'd be doing. And i have helped just by walking at the side when we had a more abled kid come to help out during his spare time. 

Then i actually worked for a different yard that done RDA on Tuesdays and Fridays, but we had nothing to do with them at all, which would be something you might prefer, as the ladies who done RDA obviously like you want to, would be the ones who would catch the ponies from the field if needs be, get them from stables and groom, tack up, ect. And then they'd lead around the school and do what they liked with the ponies for about 2 hours. It looked like fun


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh thanks for that - sounds really good

My 1st day is on 7th Sept :thumbup1:.... will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

How did it go? I do carriage driving on the Sunday with the RDA and help out in the afternoon. I've just started helping out with the riding side of things on Wednesday afternoons/early evenings. I do it cause its therapeutic for me too as well as the disabled people.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Knew I had a post to update!

So ... 1st day on the 7th was a lot of paperwork but we also had a look at things like the special tack that some riders need, other ways of mounting etc and planning was done prior to the riders coming back this week

Today .... 1st proper day back with the riders there. The horses were in when I got there but they were running late so I got to groom / tack up (amazing how you don't forget - it's _years_ since I picked up horses hooves!) and we then warmed the horses up leading them around and then I was a side walker.

Some stayed with the lesson but others of us then went outside and learned about all the different brushes / how to groom a horse (I must admit I was a bit bored by this as I've had horses all my life BUT I appreciate that you have to do all the bits of training so they know you know it)

Then we updated our training sheets ....

Then I had to dash away as Maisie and I had our 1st agility class this afternoon (typical!) - it's literally 2 fields down the road from the RDA but a bit of a pain as I obviously had to fly home to get her & then fly back again..... not quite sure how that's going to pan out long term!

Enjoying it so far!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughter did volunteering for RDA when she was a student and absolutely loved it. She was never into children and had no experience with disabled kids/people at all but was very experienced with horses. It gave her a whole new insight and she loved every minute of it.

Just go for it, kids get so much out of it and I think the volunteers get even more.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I volunteer at an RDA, have done for 2.5 years now. Where I go is RDA only and most of our riders are children.

Never got any proper training, but then I know horses well. Mostly on the job learning as you go. You do a training card as you go things get ticked off but mine were all ticked pretty quick its just red tape for have we seen x do y to know they can do it or not. A lot of people go along desperate to 'give something back' then vanish after a month. My place have over 100 volunteers on the books but only about 20-30 regulars.

Sometimes get landed in situations which I am not hugely impressed with but they are fewer and far between now. They seem to appreciate that I'm horse savvy because I get whoever is in season or nippy or having a general grump day..! Similarly because I'm horse savvy I see a situation unravel in my mind before it happens sometimes which. Really good at reacting to things too 

I adore it, I'll be very sad if/when I eventually get a full time job and can no longer go.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Hi, not ventured into this section before (sadly no longer in a position to have my own horses)
> 
> I'm thinking of volunteering at a RDA which is within reasonable distance of me - I really miss being around horses, looking after them etc so hoping it'll provide some contact for me as well as gaining experience helping with special needs children / adults
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this thread originally.
I used to help with the adults at our local RDA.
We had instruction on how to look after the riders, went on courses for it. 
The riders had various diabilities, but being adults not so emotional as looking after the childrens classes. I only did one of those, it chocked me up too much.
I enjoyed the experiance immensely & our class of adults were good fun, specially my particular charge, he kept me laughing the whole time. They improved too, we had a few who could ride without too much support before I stopped doing it.

Go for it, you'll get lots of help & support & make new friends too, plus being near horses again.


----------

